# 40 acres with stream, 2 ponds in Ohio



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

I am planning to put my place on the market in the near future. I have 40 acres.....approximately 1/2 fields and 1/2 wooded. There is a small stream that runs through the property and 2 small ponds. The house is very old, "rough" condition, but liveable. I lost my right leg about 5 years ago, and I have not been able to finish remodeling it....and am not doing a good job with keeping up with everything.

There is an old oil well on the property, but it does not very much any longer.

The ponds are stocked with bluegill, largemouth bass, crappie, and catfish.

There are a lot of deer in this area. Last year the people that I allowed to hunt on the property harvested a total of 8 deer.

I am located in Holmes County, which is home to the largest Amish population in the world. I am about 1 1/2 hours northeast of Columbus....and about 1 1/2 hours south of Akron.

The terrain in this immediate area is rolling hills........and a mix of fields and woods.

I have had a preliminary conversation with a realtor. He said that most properties with this amount of acreage usually sell at auction, and it is unusual to have this amount of acreage on a "listing" in this area.

I will be asking about $295,000.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Bill,
Can you send a listing or pics. I read the post to my dad and he wanted more info.
Thanks,
Georgette


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I, too, questioned TedH71's statement about fish. I agree with the KDWP that the vast majority are just fine to eat, only when taken from certain areas should the be suspect.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Sounds nice.

Is that the general price for such properties in that area?

I have 42 acres of forest, bit land prices are very much different here.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

tiffnzacsmom said:


> Bill,
> Can you send a listing or pics. I read the post to my dad and he wanted more info.
> Thanks,
> Georgette


I do not have a listing prepared yet. I will try to find some "forms" for that.

I hope to have some pictures next week. It has been gray and rainy most of this week.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

ET1 SS said:


> Sounds nice.
> 
> Is that the general price for such properties in that area?
> 
> I have 42 acres of forest, bit land prices are very much different here.


There is some variation. If you find land with only access by dirt road and very steep hillside (basically usable only for pasture), then it may be cheaper. On the other hand, good farmland about 30 miles north of me cannot be touched for less than $10,000/acre.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Bill,

Thanks.


----------

